# Colt Combat Elite's...



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is a few more Colt's I would like to share with you guys. A Enhanced Combat Elite and Non enhanced. 
































:watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

sweetheart.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Larry, you have a talent for choosing 1911s that made me swoon in years past! That non-enhanced Combat Elite was my "most wanted" pistol when I was in my late teens, though I had to "settle" for a standard Gov't Model.

Very nice!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Boy Larry you sure have some nice pistols. You just keep this oldman a:drooling: 
Good luck with them all.:smt023 

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Someone mentioned Combat Elites?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:mrgreen: Another fine looking CCE :drooling: you got there Captain Crunch. How about you guys letting us know how they shoot.:smt068

Best,Baldy:smt1099


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> :mrgreen: Another fine looking CCE :drooling: you got there Captain Crunch. How about you guys letting us know how they shoot.:smt068
> 
> Best,Baldy:smt1099


Mine shoots pretty good.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Yea!!*



Captain Crunch said:


> Mine shoots pretty good.


Now that's what I am talking about there Captain. Nothing like a fine shooting pistol.:smt023

Best,Baldy.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks great Captain Crunch. Thanks for the nice comments guys....:smt1099


----------

